# Remembering Kevin



## rwikene (Jun 10, 2002)

Katherine, I just wanted to let you know that we are thinking about you and Kevin today.

I'm sure today is very hard for you and you may not want to talk, that is fine I totally understand.

One year has gone by since Kevin was born still, how are you doing mama?









Rachel


----------



## ldsapmom (Apr 8, 2002)

Rachel, I am glad you started this thread.

Hugs and prayers to you, Katherine. I can never know what this past year has been like for you, but you have my unending support, thoughts, and blessings.

Stacie


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Katherine,

Thinking of you and precious Kevin today. I'll light a candle tonight in his memory.

Know that many people are thinking of you and your family today. I hope the day is a gentle one for you


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

((((hugs))))


----------



## Britishmum (Dec 25, 2001)

I am thinking of you today


----------



## Nemmer (Sep 30, 2002)




----------



## Laurel (Jan 30, 2002)

I'm thinking of you and your family too. I knew this anniversary was drawing near, and you've been in my thoughts for several days. Kevin has touched all of us through your sharing your journey with us. Thank you for your openness. May peace be in your heart tonight!


----------



## KatherineinCA (Apr 4, 2002)

Thank you so much everyone! It feels so good for Kevin to be remembered like this.

The day was really tough. I was surprised at how intense my grief was, I felt just as I did a year ago. I thought I was prepared for his birthday, but it was much worse than I had imagined.

We did go to the cemetery (1 1/2 hours away). He's buried in the Napa Valley, which is so pretty. And it was an especially perfect fall day. I was so grateful for that. We brought birthday balloons and sang to him.

I also finished the complaint against my midwife yesterday. I had set Kevin's birthday as my deadline, and I'm so glad I've done it. I'm submitting a complaint to the state medical board, and I'm quite pleased with how I've presented the information. I prayed over it before sealing the envelope, and I felt such peace. I am ready to send it out to speak truth.

Thank you so much for remembering Kevin, and me, here. This board has been such a wonderful source of support during this past year.

Love and gratitude to you all,
Katherine


----------



## hmpc2 (Jul 1, 2003)

Katherine~ I thought of you all day yesterday. I am sad that it was harder than you anticipated, but I am glad you made it through the day. I hope that your compliant will make some changes, so other moms don't have to go through what you did. You will continue to be in my thoughts as this difficult holiday season is approaching. Take care of yourself.


----------



## starfairy (Apr 3, 2003)

(((HUGS))) mama - I am sure this has been such a trying time for you..

Blessings,
Anne-Marie


----------



## Lucky Charm (Nov 8, 2002)




----------

